# RegEx kein Unterstrich



## Generic1 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin in den RegEx nicht so fit und würde einen RegEx- Ausdruck brauchen, welcher einen Namen kontrolliert, ob kein Unterstrich erlaubt ist, also es ist alles erlaubt bis auf Unterstriche.
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## jgh (2. Mai 2011)

ich bin ja auch ein Newbe...aber das sollte eigentlich funzen:


```
Pattern p = Pattern.compile("[_]+");
		Matcher m1 = p.matcher("ssss");
		Matcher m2 = p.matcher("ddd_d");
		System.out.println(m1.find());
		System.out.println(m2.find());
```


----------



## XHelp (2. Mai 2011)

```
[^_]+
```
, wenn man deine Anforderungen wörtlich nimmt.


----------

